# For Those Having Issues Playing Avatar



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Due to Fox's use of BD+ Copy Protection, many BDP's are going to require a firmware upgrade to playback this Blu Ray. The OPPO BDP-83, Panasonic BDP's and Sony PS3 have no issues with this BD, but some of Sony's Standalone BDP's, Sharp BDP's, Samsung BDP's (Some Samsung's have no issues), Denon BDP's, and Pioneer BDP's need firmware updates. 

For Pioneer Owners, there are updates available to playback this Disc, however they are on the Pioneer Europe Website and are not yet available on the US Pioneer Website. I personally downloaded the European Update for my BDP-51's and BDP-05 and playback is perfect on Avatar. The FW Updates are Global and identical for all Regions so no worries about issues. I am shocked Pioneer US has not updated the Firmware on their Website however.
Here is a link to download the new Firmware: 
****Pioneer USA have now released the new Firmware so here is the US link for the 51/05:http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...neerBlu-rayDiscPlayers/ci.BDP-51FD.Kuro?tab=F

At current, I am not aware of updates being available yet for Samsung, Denon, Sharp, and non PS3 Sony BDP's.
I realize this is really frustrating for those who are affected. Especially for those without FW currently available. However, owing to the popularity of this Movie, updates will be available soon. 
If this BD is not working on your BDP and it is a Company I have not listed, please include the Model.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

DRM, frustrating paying customers while doing nothing to reduce piracy one major title at a time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
DRM is really absurd considering wholesale piracy happens on Computers with Programs like AnyDVD HD
and not happening with Consumers.

It really has been a hinderance to the format that BD+ has required so many firmware updates. Fox really is the most guilty party in respect to using it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

There still has not been any evidence presented that would indicate the folks in Hollywood have functioning brains when it comes to judgment. They are the most paranoid humans occupying space on the surface of the planet earth.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

It seems to be fine on my Samsung bdp-1500..:clap:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> It seems to be fine on my Samsung bdp-1500..:clap:


Hello,
That was the Model I have read was having no issues with Avatar and why I put some Samsungs as opposed to all. I am quite glad to read your BDP is having no problems as some BDP's are. 

I am shocked Pioneer has not put up the new FW on the US Site as even their current BDP's require the Update. And BDP's like my 51 and 05 lack an Ethernet Port so CD-R's have to be made in order to Update to play the Movie.

Pioneer USA has released 1.65 now so good to see that.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is annoying, I have an Oppo and a Sony BD player so should be OK with the Oppo but will try it on Sony when I pick my copy up on Monday.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

My laptop blu ray player went so psychotic over Avatar being put in that I ended up having to buy a dedicated player  It kept telling me to update the AACS and not allowing any visible way to do it, so I just gave up and went to Wal-Mart because I really didn't want to wait another day. Oh well, at least I got hooked up with a discontinued model marked at 60% off


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy it in blu ray? :scratch:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

ironglen said:


> Where is the best place to buy it in blu ray? :scratch:


Probably the cheapest places to buy is either on line or at your local Walmart/supermarket.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ironglen said:


> Where is the best place to buy it in blu ray? :scratch:


Hello,
I am guessing Wally World will be the cheapest place to procure it. Best Buy's sale prices on New Releases usually ends on Sunday. However, since this Movie was released on Thursday and not the usual Tuesday Release Day, BB might keep the 22.99 sale price longer for the BD.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys- I usually don't give a hoot for the extra stuff, especially for greater cost.

JJ: the picture from the Pioneer bdp 23fd I picked up is AMAZING compared to my old dvd and now-returned Samsung 1590 for both hd and particularly upconverting dvd's-wow, my LOTR don't have jaggies anymore-WOW! Thanks for the recommendation! :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> It seems to be fine on my Samsung bdp-1500..:clap:


That's good to hear..:T


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Also appears to play fine on the JVC XV-BP1, although it takes a long time to load.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I'll get my copy today and try it out on my Sony BDP-S363 and see if it works , will let you know....


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Got my copt and plays fine on both my Oppo and Sony so all good :T

The PQ is some of the best I have seen yet on BD tbh ! no sorry it is the best !


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Avatar has already become the best selling Blu Ray Disc of all time beating the Dark Night which was the previous number 1 in a scant 4 days.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It does not surprise me JJ, the CGI and human interaction is seamless and colour wise amazing, on my PJ it is pin sharp too...amazing !


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Over 25 Million BD's sold and counting. What is even better is that many are purchasing new BDP's to watch this Movie in the highest possible resolution. For all fans of the Blu Ray Format, this is wonderful news.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

You can put me on that list JJ  When Avatar's release was getting closer, I not only got a BDP for it, I also had to get a $300 HDMI converter so it would play in HD on my projector. Avatar burned a monster of a hole in my pocket lol


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Over 25 Million BD's sold and counting. What is even better is that many are purchasing new BDP's to watch this Movie in the highest possible resolution. For all fans of the Blu Ray Format, this is wonderful news.
> Cheers,
> JJ


It is probably the best example for showing off what BD player's are capable of HD wise and this is good news for all of us as more sales of players will start to push the discs prices down even further and it will make it the N#1 media of choice :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here is an Article from Engadget describing the issues some BDP Owners are having and the BD+ which is causing the issues:http://hd.engadget.com/2010/04/26/avatar-smashes-blu-ray-sales-records-has-some-owners-ready-to-s/
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Needtoknow (May 1, 2010)

I just bought my first Blue-Ray Disc player for the sole purpose of watching Avatar. I did not know about any of these issues before I bought it. It is a very low priced ($78) Magnavox. It took a very long time to load but it finally played the disc. There was a message about an upgrade while it was loading that I can't remember what it said exactly but then the disc played. Is it possible it upgraded itself?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You have to hook up to your computor and go to the website and get firmware updates. Your manual should explain how.:T


----------



## Needtoknow (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Today is the first time I will have the time to look at it. Thanks again.


----------

